# La Manga



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

We are touring the south med coastline and are currently at Marjal Guardamar. We plan to move down to La Manga on thurs/fri can anyone tell us if they have spaces. Left Villasol today and they had plenty of spaces.


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

hi 
Sorry just seen your post, we are on la manga now plenty of room. we are on k18 if your still here. Pete


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Wish we were still there.

Now planning next years visit to stay for longer.

Grey skies and fog here in Devon today, prefer the blue skies and sunshine we had in Spain.

please pass on our regards to Arthur and Carol and Bob and Heather

Dave & Sue


----------

